# How to Get Rid of Black Heads



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

My skin is good for the most part but I can't seem to get rid of the black heads on my nose. I've tried Clearisel Ultra face wash and Neutraguena black head eliminating pads but neither has really worked. Any suggestions?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The only thing that's ever worked for me is squeezing those things out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've given up on getting rid of my blackheads. :b Squeezing them out would take ages since I have so many.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've never tried them myself, but maybe use Biore deep cleansing pore strips.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I've given up on getting rid of my blackheads. :b Squeezing them out would take ages since I have so many.


Unfortuantly I'm in the same situation lol. Way too many and I hate it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use facial scrubs - the ones with the beads - on my face and shoulders. Repeated daily use seems to work. I have to temporarily stop if I get dry skin, though. It's a constant battle to keep my skin clear.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going to try sandblasting next. that, or some sort of hydraulic pump.

actually, I'm getting a peel in just a few months.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I've never tried them myself, but maybe use Biore deep cleansing pore strips.


I use these. I use them after taking a shower when the pores are opened up. About 20 minutes later, I'll put Retin-A (or some other product) on the area and the rest of my face.
The thing with blackheads, though, is that they come back really fast. I guess just regular washing and using an acne cream/medication on your face is the best thing that works.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Those Biore things are expensive. They worked occasionally when I tried them.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I'm going to try sandblasting next. that, or some sort of hydraulic pump.
> 
> actually, I'm getting a peel in just a few months.


A peel sounds literally like someone peeling off a huge layer of skin...I hope it isn't really like that. xD


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I use a home microdermabrasion kit. Works pretty good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> A peel sounds literally like someone peeling off a huge layer of skin...I hope it isn't really like that. xD


Just the outermost layer :lol.
At the worst, she'd have to stay out of the sun for a few days due to a temporarily raw face.

Is that microdermabrasion kit like what Susan Lucci sells in the infomercials? That looked interesting, but not something I would want to so all of the time.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I use biore strips too, but nothing works as well as squeezing those buggers out :/

Some people use clay masks which removes oil from the skin, they're ok for maintenance but not for removing them. I hear those charcoal strips are better but are kind of pricy...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh so that's what they are called. I have them on my nose. But I hardly notice them and no one ever gets close enough to notice so I don't bother. They look wayyy too tiny to squeeze out.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> A peel sounds literally like someone peeling off a huge layer of skin...I hope it isn't really like that. xD


It's called a glycolic peel. supposedly my face will be as smooth as a baby's bottom. either that, or I will need a face transplant, a la Face/Off.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Try products with the exfoliant glycolic acid (AHA).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> Oh so that's what they are called. I have them on my nose. But I hardly notice them and no one ever gets close enough to notice so I don't bother. They look wayyy too tiny to squeeze out.


The technical term for "blackhead" is papule or comedone ("COMB-i-doan").


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

StarryMessenger said:


> Yeah but squeezing blackheads might leave scarring.
> 
> Anyway, I remember once I was badly sunburnt (I participated in an Outward Bound Camp). I peeled away a layer of skin on my nose and along with it came the blackheads. The skin underneath was flawless.
> 
> Not that I recommend this method. And the blackheads eventually returned.


Actually, that's pretty much the only way to get rid of blackheads - to remove the layer of skin the blackheads are plugging up. People have already mentioned exfoliating products like scrubs, and sloughing products like Retin-A and acid peels. From experience, I would say that Retin-A works the best at getting rid of and keeping away blackheads (probably because Retin-A chemically makes the skin shed more quickly so the pores don't have all that much time to get clogged, but even if they do, the skin they're plugging up gets shed soon, anyway). However, it is a prescription product that can be expensive to maintain considering the doctor visits and pharmacy costs.

I just recently (last week, ha) ordered a small bottle of an acid peel from Skin Laboratory through amazon.com, and I tried it this past weekend. It burned a little, but when I washed it off after a few minutes, the burning went away. At first, I didn't notice much of a difference except for decreased oiliness, but it's been a few days now and my skin has started peeling as if my nose has been sunburned (without the redness). This product seems to be decreasing or regulating the amount of oil the skin on my nose is producing, and it's clearly getting rid of the skin that's clogged with blackheads. This particular peel is meant to be used every 10-14 days for six peels total before the final results are evident, but like I've said, I'm already seeing good results just a few days after. The stuff I bought is available over the counter. It is more expensive than the stuff you might find at your local drugstore, but it is less expensive than prescription products. If you've tried other stuff with no success, it couldn't hurt to test this stuff out.

Here's a link to the exact product I bought: http://www.amazon.com/BHA-Gel-Peel-...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1267010927&sr=8-2


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

im getting laser resurfacing to remove my blackheads permantly in summer when ive got enough cash its a costly procedure.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, Retin-A is expensive!  It worked for me, but left my skin dry and flaky (I used hand lotion on my face, which probably recycled stuff.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

does retin a actually work? it takes ages to get results ive read


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

gandalfthegrey said:


> im getting laser resurfacing to remove my blackheads permantly in summer when ive got enough cash its a costly procedure.


Err, I'm not a dermatologist, but I'm pretty certain there's no way to permanently remove blackheads. You can get rid of them, sure, but the pores they form in are always going to be present, so they can form again at any time if the conditions are appropriate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gandalfthegrey said:


> does retin a actually work? it takes ages to get results ive read


It can, but it is very drying on the skin.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't read previous posts, you could try benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Oil cleansing method works for some people.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

acid?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Retin-a, the generic stuff, got rid of the blackheads on my nose. I've been using it for 5 months more or less. I also use it on my back and my chest. I go through an entire tube more or less per month. Each tube costs me $40.00. I use the strongest one, .1%. I don't have sensitive skin, so it works just fine on me...no drying, no peeling, no nothing. I find that it takes a lot longer to remove scars.

I forgot to mention that I also use clindamycin phosphate solution on my back and chest as well (not on my face though).


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

My nose is more greasy then the rest of my fast and often gets clogged pores/blackheads that are unsightly. The dermatologist said there wasn't much I could do


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

If you've used a lot of products and nothing has helped, and your skin is dry and/or irritated, check your water supply. Is it hard water? Hard water can cause acne and damaged hair, so a simple filter for your shower could be the solution. I just bought my own filter and am waiting to hopefully see results!


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

gandalfthegrey said:


> im getting laser resurfacing to remove my blackheads permantly in summer when ive got enough cash its a costly procedure.


What do you mean "permanently"? Blackheads won't ever appear again on your skin?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm going to try one of those acid peels at home so I hope that those *******s will go away with it.Might even fade some of my horrible acne scars.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I use 'Benzac AC' (Benzoyl Peroxide) which is a water based acne gel that comes in 2.5%, 5% and 10% respectively (I use the 10%). As well as keeping my face clear from acne it also seems to stave off the blackheads. If I do notice some strays come up though, I'll just take to it with some elbow grease and sqeeze 'em out.


----------



## francisarsenic (May 28, 2015)

There is no greater pleasure than squeezing your nose until spaghetti and confetti come out of the bleeding pores. Trust me. Half the weight of the human face is acne waiting to be extruded.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

you could try this. worked wonders for me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Charcoal tabs maybe? I've heard they absorb toxins in your body so there's not as much waste byproduct to circulate in your system, including skin. Uhhh that sounds like quack medicine but honestly, whenever I do eat too much sugar, I get pimples. There's charcoal facewash products out there too, so.. Idk.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

francisarsenic said:


> There is no greater pleasure than squeezing your nose until spaghetti and confetti come out of the bleeding pores. Trust me. Half the weight of the human face is acne waiting to be extruded.


i've never been more disgusted by a post while also relating to it very strongly


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

gopherinferno said:


> i've never been more disgusted by a post while also relating to it very strongly


My thoughts exactly.

True definition of guilty pleasure.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i read this thread title as "how to get rid of black friends" at first glance and i was like


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

like.. wash regularly with soap?

and foliate face / skin with sugar and soap scrub. .. so that twice a week. ... helps ex-foliate away the top layer os skin and get at the pores better.

if you have naturally oily skin... dont use oil based moisturizing products. why add more oil?


----------



## francisarsenic (May 28, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i've never been more disgusted by a post while also relating to it very strongly


It was so disgusting! You're funny with your juxtaposing disgust and empathy. Love it. I haven't been here in a while. I remember you. Hope your doing well.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

francisarsenic said:


> It was so disgusting! You're funny with your juxtaposing disgust and empathy. Love it. I haven't been here in a while. I remember you. Hope your doing well.


i like they way you muse on squeezin zits bro. you should read my "blew my nose on a pillow" story on my blog. i'd like to hear some poetry about that.


----------



## janefirst (Sep 7, 2015)

I also have some black heads on my nose. Some of them are cleared out naturally. One year ago i was very anxious about it and i could not get rid of it, though i went a ladies salon nearby me several times. Now I do not sure what treatment cleared off my block heads as i used medicines and manual procedures. I think both treatments collectively help me to solve the issue related to my beauty.


----------



## loui (Apr 12, 2016)

To *remove blackheads from your nose and face naturally *and overnight without damaging your skin in the process. But be aware, there is no best black head remover. So in fact there is a best way to get rid of blackheads for each person individually. You just have to figure out which one works for you. Before you begin searching for the best treatment, it is suggested you must try these natural solution. You will always have to cleanse and moisturize after each one of these remedies. Cleansing and moisturizing is called a basic skin care routine.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Do a weekly facial deep cleanse. How I do this is by firstly steaming myself, you can buy these small devices where you put a bit of water in a heating element, then you pop your face in this funnel sort of thing that channels the steam. Steam your face for about 15 minutes, this will really open up all the pores. Once that is done apply a deep cleansing face mask, clay based are good. Leave this on for 20 minutes then wash it off.

Doing this once a week should help. If you are prone to oily skin around the nose area, what I have also found that helps are oil absorbing sheets, which you can pick up cheaply off ebay. When your skin is looking shiny, wipe one of these over your face and it will absorb any excess oil.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

coeur_brise said:


> Charcoal tabs maybe? I've heard they absorb toxins in your body so there's not as much waste byproduct to circulate in your system, including skin. Uhhh that sounds like quack medicine but honestly, whenever I do eat too much sugar, I get pimples. There's charcoal facewash products out there too, so.. Idk.


Actually, I take this back. Do not use charcoal tabs unless you wanted nutrients out of your system as well. However, there's charcoal facewashes just about everywhere you look. I'm not sure how effective they are since everyone's skin is different. This will sound weird but I'd highly recommend Korean beauty products, esp from sokoglam.com. I've used some of their stuff for non-acne prone skin and it made me look like I was wearing makeup. Clear, smooth skin. Pricey but it's very well worth it from what I've used:toner and green tea facewash. I'm sure there's stuff catered specifically to acne-prone skin.

Otherwise, I hear certain cleansing diets can work (the er.. bowel cleansing type, you know). I'm not sure which Korean beauty products works best for blackheads but you can definitely check out the reviews for it online at aforementioned site. www.sokoglam.com Hope that helps


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

blackheads aren't really dirt, i think they're just oxidised sebum thats been clogged in a pore. so scrubbing a lot may help but it may not. 

i had one silly blackhead near my eye! but i applied these random peel-off masks a couple of times and it helped. i was also given some mud from the dead sea as a gift ages ago. i havent used it yet but i read its good for blackheads. maybe i should try it before it expires.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Those things are awful. When I was a teen I tried many scrubs they did nothing because they aren't going under the skin. They are just marketed to appeal to young people but they do nothing!
I have also tried doing some toothpaste thing with toilet paper on my face, that didn't work but caused irritation.also tried baking soda and my skin really hated that. Of course it wouldn't work it isn't going under the skin. Everything seems to cause irritation. I've also tried using my fingers but can only get out one at most..because they are very deep. I've also tried a blackhead tool which was like $1 online but I can't get under the blackhead to come up. I don't even know if I'm using it properly. As soon as one goes it comes back again so quickly. I just try to tolerate their ugly appearance and just bear with it. I never wear makeup either and eat well.


----------

